# Dimming poster lights



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

I am building my HT and would like to have lit up posters between my columns. Originally I thought I would have lights shine down from over them, but the units I envisioned when I bought them say in the booklet "do NOT put on a dimmer switch, if these are to be installed on a circut with a dimmer switch, it must be removed" which makes no sense to me because they are incandecent-type bulbs but whatever. Plus, while in my mind that setup looked great- in reality I don't really like it. :doh:

I am thinking of going with theatre type poster lightboxes- but the problem is I want them to dim and I cannot find any that do. I know that there are companies out there with special florecent dimming ballasts and yet I can find no company that lists them as an option in a lightbox. I really liked River City Theatres boxes, but once again I see no dimming option.

Short of building them myself does anyone know of a place that offers a dimming ballast option? OR if someone has a different lighting/display idea altogether I welcome that too. I notice many people don't like distracting things like that in the theatre but I really like stuff like this so I don't think you'll dissuade me from moving them to another room :neener:

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What about using rope lighting hidden behind a frame? I'm not sure that you can use them on a dimmer but i also don't think they are very bright.:dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There's probably a reason why there aren't any lightboxes that dim. It's because they're on when no movie is playing and off when there is a movie playing to avoid stray light and screen contamination. 

Honestly, I don't know of anyone. I do know that I've seen some guys do rope lighting and use it on a dimmer. As long as it's incandescent and 110v, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Bryan


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're using flurescent tubes, have you considered making it less bright with the use of gel lighting filters? Not only can you bring the overall level down with neutral filters, but you can add a dramatic color shift for effect. This, however, would be fixed and not variable.

Carl


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

If you have any thoughts of doing these yourself and have much electrical experience these might be easy. I envision a simple border box with the posters set at half depth, give about an inch gap down both sides to let light flow. Put LEDs behind the poster hitting a small 45 degree angle mirror placed at the base of the sides then another 45 degree mirror at the top of the sides. This would give you diffused and adjustable lighting. If that is confusing I could make a drawing if you are interested.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ecoteklighting.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=73

These are dimmable but I don't know how much they cost or if they are what you are looking for visually


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought about LED lighting, but once again those don't dim do they? Also I was worried about "spotting" (bright distinguishable light spots behind the artwork) that might occur with light ropes and LEDs.

I tried that link to the dim-able ones above, but it wouldn't load?

By the way- thanks for all the suggestions already!:bigsmile:


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes LEDs are dim-able, I am a DIY'er but you could probably but kits of LEDs that have a dimmer switch with it. To solve the "spots" issue you could put some kind of translucent diffuser over the lights.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Try just going to http://www.ecoteklighting.com/

On the left click Light Boxes, Indoor, LED


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

A lot of the new replacement LED bulbs or fixtures that use LEDs are not dimmable because they have a step down transformers and electronics to distribute the power. Florescent ballasts can't be dimmed unless they are made to do so and tend to be a lot pricier.
Compare:
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2207/BG-GE332MVN.html (non dimmable)
vs
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/54082/BG-B232SR120V5.html (dimmable)

One thing to consider when dimming incandescent lights is that they tend to vibrate and hum. That could be one reason why the manufacturer recommends against dimming. They could also be using a transformer to power cooling fans or distribute power to an array of bulbs. Incandescent bulbs can get pretty warm and that can damage the poster so I would shy away from that option.


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for that link to the LED dimming boxes! I gave them a call and am still awaiting thier quote :spend:

Very soon I will put up a dedicated thread here showing my theatre build and it's progress thus far. Been so busy with it and work that I keep putting it off :sad:

Who knows- I might just end up making the lightboxes myself... Hopefully these guys don't get back to me with some crazy-rediculous price!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I wonder if they make 8x10 and 10x13 for family photos and such or are these just for large prints?


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like they make them in all sizes for many applications, but as I expected be prepared to pay for it. Their customer service was exceptional I must say, and for someone with the budget for it (not myself at the moment) I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call. Be forewarned though- $$$$ for these


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Just figured I would come put a close on this old thread I started! I ended up making them myself. I built 28x41 wood boxes , lined them with tinfoil and put two color temperatures of Christmas lights in them. They dim perfectly!!! I put wax paper over the lights to diffuse them and avoid the "spotting" i spoke of being worried about above. I use a Walmart poster frame as the "lid" holding the artwork, and I remove the plexiglass from a second Walmart poster frame, installing it in my box to sandwich the poster in place. 

All-in-all I think the boxes cost $80 a piece to create. I have made 4 so far, just one more to go! The bummer is I miscalculated and didn't buy enough Christmas lights for the last poster box, so I may have to wait around until next Christmas when the correct ones are available again 

The result is very impressive! I knew the dimming function would be great! It adds a neat effect as the lights go down but the posters stay lit, then as the movie begins the posters fade dramatically to black. As a bonus- on nights me and the girlie eat dinner while watching a film, the posters can be dimmed down to provide juuuust enough light to eat by! Here are a couple photos:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent work Jim - those look amazing! :TT


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

that turned out great. I've bee thinking of adding one to my room eventually, and this looks like the way I had imagined it,
thanks for the post.


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! One of the key things I learned when doing these poster boxes is that it's crucial to use two color temperatures of Christmas lights. The warm ones bring out flesh tones, and the cool ones make the whites in the image really pop. Also I use hot glue to assemble almost everything before I screw it together. This makes for quick assembly and serves to strengthen the frame in the end. I use spray glue to attach the foil to the inside of the box. After sanding the outside of the box, I drywall mud the exterior. The drywall mud fills any low spots and voids between the layers of wood so that after sanding one more time and painting, it looks like it is created from one piece. 

To affix the rope lights, I use a Romax stapler. To affix the cool light strands, I just use a regular carpenter stapler. In the end the wax paper is just stapled over the lights too. 

Since the lighting is done by two sets of Christmas lights, you'll will need to have an outlet positioned on the wall where you will want to hang this box. Since I did all the electrical in my theater room myself, this was easily incorporated into my beginning electrical plan. If you are electrically savvy, you could always just piggyback off of an outlet down low to install an outlet higher on the wall. As long as that's practical for you. Just note that if you go that route on an outlet not controlled by switch, the box also won't be controlled by switch and will be a pain to turn on and off unless you incorporate some kind of switch right on the side of the box.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done. Those turned out great.

Bryan


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks bpape!!!

I started out on this form sometime ago, before I even began my theater room plans. I was mainly reading Ambrosio's Uniplex thread and while his endeavor was much grander than mine, I think I learned a lot from it. Many of the principles he learned when doing his theater, I will put into practice on my next room in the house which is a music studio! I'm not looking forward to all that drywall!!! I only bring it all up because you were very helpful on on that thread, and in doing so also helped me in my planning. Thanks Shirley! Lol


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

That's VERY cool... love the effect!

One question, though: Are you at all worried about the effect of the heat from the incandescent Christmas lights on the wax paper? I've touched hot tree light bulbs before, and I know they can get kinda hot. I suppose they must be under some critical temp, since they're made to go on highly flammable Christmas trees, after all, but I still wonder about that a bit.


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome feedback!!! In regards to the temperature of the lights, the only incandescent ones are the rope lights (warm white) which are in a thick plastic flexible housing. They never even get slightly warm to the touch, and the wax paper is actually a smidgen away from them anyways. I have absolutely no worries about them conflicting.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

JimSocks said:


> Thanks for the awesome feedback!!! In regards to the temperature of the lights, the only incandescent ones are the rope lights (warm white) which are in a thick plastic flexible housing. They never even get slightly warm to the touch, and the wax paper is actually a smidgen away from them anyways. I have absolutely no worries about them conflicting.


Oh, so the Christmas lights are LED, not incandescent?


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

I think the ones in the rope lights are incandescent, but like I said they're in a thick plastic flexible rope. The Christmas lights that are cool white are indeed LED strands.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

JimSocks said:


> I think the ones in the rope lights are incandescent, but like I said they're in a thick plastic flexible rope. The Christmas lights that are cool white are indeed LED strands.


Gotcha, that's what I missed. Rope lighting can get pretty warm, but nowhere hot enough to be a problem. Incandescent Christmas tree lights, however, can get hot enough to be painful to the touch, and that's what I worried about, in contact with wax paper. I didn't see that those were LED, which solves that problem fully. 

I'm surprised that the LED Christmas lights are dimmable with a standard dimmer switch, though. Incandescent, sure (rope or Xmas), but I've only seen LED lights that were dimmable with their own separate remote. That's cool. Got a link to those?


----------

